# Biopsy eyelid 11100 vs 67810



## jlynn20580

One of my MOHS surgeons was wondering about the use of 67810 for biopsy of an eyelid vs the 11100. I have been researching this and came up with conflicting information. The coder ref guide under 67810 just says a small amount of tissue is excised. Some references say the 67810 is for lid margin, tarsal plate or paplerbral conjunctive which that may not include the skin if done via shave. But then...if the biopsy is a punch of the eyelid, wouldnt that qualify for the 67810.

Thoughts?


----------



## ollielooya

First my disclaimer:  Not an expert and spot answering questions when there's an "either or" possibility choice such as yours.  I'm inclined to think based on what you have supplied that you might want to consider the use of 67810 rather than the integumentary system code of 11100.  You are directed from code 11100 to consider the 67810 clearly stated as biopsy of eyelid  and even the CPT Assistant from 12/4 seems to support this by the statement "lid" margin, tarsal plate, or palpebral conjunctiva.  Again, don't work your type of specialty, and since you were asking for "thoughts", these are mine.  Furthermore beneath the directions for Eyelids in the _excision, destruction _in the Surgery section for Eye and Ocular Adnexa one is directed to consider codes for removal of lesion, involving mainly skin of eyelid and you'll NOT find 11100 amongst the codes.. Again it's back to biopsy of eyelid. 

Hopefully others more experienced with this type of specialty/procedure will correct, and or advise.


----------



## like2code

*Biopsy of eyelid*

I would use 67810.  In the 2012 CPTcodebook just above the description of CPT code 11100 it states for a biopsy of eyelid use 67810.  There is a difference between excision and biopsy. Codes for the removal of lesion (which I feel would be an excision), include more then skin (ie involving lid marging, tarsus and/or palperbral conjuctiva.  I believe the correct code would be 67810.

Like2code


----------



## Dr.T.Sugathan

The correct code would be 67810. Biopsy of eyelid.

Dr.T.Sugathan CPC-H


----------



## Jen Verlinda

In addition to coding the eyelid biopsy with the 67810, we use several antomically specific biopsy codes in our clinic per site (nail, lip, penis, vaginal, external ear, external auditory canal, etc). It would be incorrect to use the 11100 codes for these locations. 

Jen Verlinda, CPC


----------



## Jen Verlinda

In addition to coding the eyelid biopsy with the 67810, we use several antomically specific biopsy codes in our clinic per site (nail, lip, penis, vaginal, external ear, external auditory canal, etc). It would be incorrect to use the 11100 codes for these locations. 

Jen Verlinda, CPC


----------

